# Numb middle toes on left foot



## Cereal_Killer (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok, I've already searched around for topics about this, and I've tried everything suggested. I'm having numbness in my middle toes on my left foot. I've tried three different types/brands of shoes, moving the cleats around, different insoles, and thicker/thinner socks. Nothing is working. I know the shoes aren't too tight, I've loosened them up enough to where my foot actually moves up and down in the shoe when pedaling. And I'm pretty sure it's a nerve thing, cause when they're numb, I can pinch them and feel absolutely nothing. Can't even feel moving them around. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

I don't have an answer but hope someone else does. I have the same problem with the same toes on the same foot, but it usually happens when standing or walking but not when riding.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

I know this may not make sense, but it could be coming from another location other than the foot. Nerves are strange things. Compression in my lower back gives me numbness in the foot. Leaning over on the bike may be pinching a nerve somewhere besides the foot that is causing the problem. Just a thought.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Could be a Morten's neuroma or a compression of the L5 nerve in the back. Either is serious enough to go see a doctor.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Dec 11, 2005)

bsdc said:


> Could be a Morten's neuroma or a compression of the L5 nerve in the back. Either is serious enough to go see a doctor.


Man, are you physic? I didn't even connect the dots. I found out a few months ago that my L5/S1 disc in my back is crushed and causing problems with my left sciatic nerve. Didn't think it would effect the few nerves on the bottom of my foot. The strange thing is though is that my back doesn't hurt when I'm riding. I had gotten a taller stem, cause the one before was causing my back to hurt, but the new one was like magic. Maybe the crushed disc is compressing just enough to cause this problem. 

Well, hopefully it will be taken care of really soon. The doctors are talking about whether or not their going to do surgery. If they do decide to do surgery, then I'll be out of the saddle for a while, definitely the rest of the season. As long as the back problem is fixed, I don't care. I just need some relief. O'well, thanks for connecting the dots for me. Makes a lot of sense now.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Metatarsal arch support*

Head to the pharmacy/chemist and find a metatarsal arch suppor in the foot care section. It's basically a small orthotic that goes right under the ball of your food near the outside edge. If it is a Morton's Neuroma, or the start of one, you should get relief. If you do get relief, then you might want to visit a podiatrist for an evaluation, as MN sometimes results in the need for surgical removal if left too long.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Dec 11, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> Head to the pharmacy/chemist and find a metatarsal arch suppor in the foot care section. It's basically a small orthotic that goes right under the ball of your food near the outside edge. If it is a Morton's Neuroma, or the start of one, you should get relief. If you do get relief, then you might want to visit a podiatrist for an evaluation, as MN sometimes results in the need for surgical removal if left too long.


Thanks for the info. I'll go and check that out right away.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Cereal_Killer said:


> Man, are you physic? I didn't even connect the dots. I found out a few months ago that my L5/S1 disc in my back is crushed and causing problems with my left sciatic nerve. Didn't think it would effect the few nerves on the bottom of my foot. The strange thing is though is that my back doesn't hurt when I'm riding. I had gotten a taller stem, cause the one before was causing my back to hurt, but the new one was like magic. Maybe the crushed disc is compressing just enough to cause this problem.
> 
> Well, hopefully it will be taken care of really soon. The doctors are talking about whether or not their going to do surgery. If they do decide to do surgery, then I'll be out of the saddle for a while, definitely the rest of the season. As long as the back problem is fixed, I don't care. I just need some relief. O'well, thanks for connecting the dots for me. Makes a lot of sense now.


I'm a chiropractor. Connecting your symptoms to the L5 nerve is just simple neurology. While surgery is an option for disc injuries it should almost always be a last resort. I strongly encourage you to seek an ample amount of conservative rehabilitative care that includes non-surgical spinal decompression before even considering surgery.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Dec 11, 2005)

Hopefully that's what they'll do. The docs are looking at the mri's now, and the general doc said it was a 50/50 chance of surgery. He said that because i have some "tissue" floating around there, which every time i hurt my back it's a little worse than last time. Sure, surgery is a last resort, but it may be my only option. If i throw my back out again, i can't imagine how much it's going to hurt. I just want some type of relief.


----------

